# Not Enough Free Space



## KENY4N

My iPhone says not enough free space to download an app but there is enough free space.....


----------



## DoubleHelix

What model?
Is it rooted?
What app?
How much space is used by apps, music, video, other?
What is the full and complete error message?


----------



## KENY4N

Hi,

iPhone 4S
What do you mean by rooted?
NavFree GPS LIve UK - 416MB
Free space on iPhone - 623MB

Cannot Download
There is not enough available storage to download "NavFree.....". You can manage your storage in settings.


----------



## DoubleHelix

If I had to guess, I'd say the *download* may only be 416MB, but the *install* may require more than that. It's a huge program.


----------

